# Water + Conditioner = Ammonia?!?



## ShySymon (Jun 13, 2003)

I have been wondering why the ammonia level in my tank seems to go up after I do a water change. I know my canister filter has bacteria growth; you can see it on the ceramic! But when I test the water after a water change, the ammonia is always high. So, I tested my water, barely a trace. Then I tested my water after adding the water conditioner; almost .25 PPM! What's the deal with that? Has anyone run into this problem? What did you do to take care of the problem?

~ShySymon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Are you killing off your BB but not treating water before you put it in the tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would test your tap water for ammonia. That is pretty much the only thing I can think it could be.

_moved_


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

He did. Not treating your water won't kill off the bacteria unless you have really nasty water. Has it even cycled yet?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

???? if know that with bigger tanks you dont have a choice but with tanks under 100gallons its not advisable to add in buckets of water then put the coniditioner in the tank. Even a little bit of chlorinated water can start destroying your biological filter if it gets in the filtration system


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> He did. Not treating your water won't kill off the bacteria unless you have really nasty water. Has it even cycled yet?


 I didnt see where he tested the "tap" water. If ammonia is increased after a water change there must be a large source. Even is you killed off all the bacteria, ammonia would raise slowly, not directly after...even with an uncycled tank the ammonia would not increase after a water change.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> ???? if know that with bigger tanks you dont have a choice but with tanks under 100gallons its not advisable to add in buckets of water then put the coniditioner in the tank. Even a little bit of chlorinated water can start destroying your biological filter if it gets in the filtration system


 That didn't really make much sense, but whatever. The conditioner isn't doing it and the untreated water is almost definitely not killing off bacteria.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

1) You are using Ammo-Lock or AmQuel and testing ammonia with the wrong test kit.

2) Is your water being treated with chloramine? If so, many water conditioners break the chloramine bond into an chlorine and ammonia. A slight ammonia rise is normal if you are doing a large water change and the nitrifiers should be able to handle the extra load with no problem (assuming your tank is cycled).

3) You do not have to pretreat the water before putting it in the tank. Just squirt some water conditioner before adding the new water. Dechlorination is a chemical reaction that's almost instantaneous.


----------



## ShySymon (Jun 13, 2003)

The tank is cycled (it's a 55 gallon). I usually add five gallon at a time (when doing water changes), adding the conditioner to each bucket. I'll have to check out the Ammo-Lock and AmQuel to see if either of those help. Thanks!

~ShySymon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Don was saying that those are 3 possible reasons this could be happening. If you are using Ammo-Lock or AmQuel you need a special test kit because you will get false readings.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

ShySymon said:


> The tank is cycled (it's a 55 gallon). I usually add five gallon at a time (when doing water changes), adding the conditioner to each bucket. I'll have to check out the Ammo-Lock and AmQuel to see if either of those help. Thanks!
> 
> ~ShySymon


 No no, that's not what he meant lol. If you are using either of those some of the test kits will report bogus ammonia numbers. You need a kit that won't be "fooled" by things like Ammo-Lock (which doesn't really get rid of it, just converts it to another form). Trying to find what it is you need, but can't find the right bottle.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Whenever I do my water changes I just refill the water into the tank and then put Novaqua water conditioner. Based on what some of you have been saying, is it bad to add the water conditioner after? The quality of the water where I live is pretty good, so would it make a difference? I've never had any problems. What do you think?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Ooops! Sorry for sounding so vague.







Well I guess you are not using either AmQuel or Ammo-Lock then. It's most likely you have the second scenario then... It shouldn't be a problem if your tank is well established. It's just like taking an ammonia reading after you've given them a heavy feeding. There will be a little spike shortly after.

I've always added AmQuel to the tank before introducing new tap water and a little during. I don't want to risk chlorine/chloramine toxicity if the municipal water district decides to add a little more chlorine.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

tecknik21 said:


> Whenever I do my water changes I just refill the water into the tank and then put Novaqua water conditioner. Based on what some of you have been saying, is it bad to add the water conditioner after? The quality of the water where I live is pretty good, so would it make a difference? I've never had any problems. What do you think?


 I put mine in during, I don't think it makes any difference unless there's a lot of chlorine in the water, which hopefully there isn't.

Don, can you remember what the test kit is for ammonia when using Ammo-Lock? I've completely lost my bottle and can't remember what it's called.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Don, can you remember what the test kit is for ammonia when using Ammo-Lock? I've completely lost my bottle and can't remember what it's called.


 Any test kit that uses salicylate reagents instead of Nessler's reagents will be fine. It should say on the box.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

donh you da man
dixon


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

DonH said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > Don, can you remember what the test kit is for ammonia when using Ammo-Lock? I've completely lost my bottle and can't remember what it's called.
> ...


 Nessler, that's the one, thx Don.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > Neoplasia said:
> ...


 No, Neo... Nessler is the one you should NOT get if you are using AmQuel or Ammo-Lock.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hmmm have you guys wondered it maybe something more simple than that? Since he is pouring in 5g buckets of water at a time im sure he is mixing up the gravel in the tank and debri will be everywhere. Doing that enough times at different area may cause a ammonia spike.


----------



## ShySymon (Jun 13, 2003)

When I add the water, only a little bit is left on the bottom to get kicked up. Besides, I tested the conditioned water before placing it in the tank.







I am going to try the AmQuel with a proper testing kit. I'm just glad the spike hasn't been enough to hurt the fish (I think). They still growing like weeds! They're just too d%$# cool!









Thanks for all the help! Hopefully I can get this under control. I am going to get a water filter from the pet store later this week as well. Hopefully that will help a little bit too.

~ShySymon


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

DonH said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > DonH said:
> ...


 I know, that's the name I was trying to remember that you avoid. :smile:


----------

